# OPI: "Best of the Best" collection



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

_Saw this in the November Cosmoprof catalog. Please note the price mentioned is PRO price and that Cosmoprof sells ONLY to licensed professionals only. Any item I mention from Cosmoprof can typically be found at salons._

A few days ago I mentioned the Sephora by OPI Glimmer Wonderland collection and stated that it was a complete rip off, I still stand by that statement especially when I saw this in my Cosmoprof catalog.





Pro price: $12.50

Retail price: $25 (approximately)

Each polish is 1/8 oz which is approximately 0.125 oz which makes these the exact same size as Glimmer Wonderland. Let's look at the price on these, and I'll do the math on the retail price first then pro.

There are 10 polishes in this set.

$25 Ã· 10 = $2.50 each (retail value)

$12.50 Ã· 10 = $1.25 each (pro value)

Now let's compare that to *SEPHORA by OPI Glimmer Wonderland Four Piece Mini Nail Colour Set* which retails for $18. That set contains 4 of the 0.12 oz polishes.

$18 Ã· 4 = $4.50 (retail value)

That's $2 MORE than the the normal OPI minis!

*My thoughts on this collection:*

The polishes are part of their core collection and none have been discontinued as far as I can tell. Normal OPI retails for $8.50 and the pro price is $4.25. Mini packs of four typically retail for $12.50 while the pro price on a mini 4 pack is $6.50 so a set of 10 for $25 is indeed a good deal because you're essentially getting two free if you compare the amount with other mini-sets.

*Would I buy this collection?* No, not for myself at least simply because I already own several of the colors in full size bottles but I would buy this as a gift.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 7, 2011)

meh the only color that catches me eye is that bright pink   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rankotobuki (Nov 7, 2011)

It would not be complete without I'm Not Really A Waitress which is like probably the only red I own next to Lubu heels by China Glaze which is black with red glitter and I also have the red crackle, I'm not really a red fan my mom wore red I wear purple, I too have most of the ones I would want out of this collection.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

That's Strawberry Margarita and it's really pretty in person.


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree...this would be good as a gift for someone who doesn't own a lot of OPI.


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 7, 2011)

these are boring for someone who wears bright colors (like me!)


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

meh.  badly named as they should be called Yawn.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 7, 2011)

The only one I really would want would be the Tickle My France-y. Strawberry Margarita &amp; Russian Navy are HGs, but I have them full-size. There's too many neutrals, too many reds, and too many sheers. It would've been nice to see a Glitter (Teenage Dream perhaps), a couple of duochromes, and a few more creams, rather than so many French sheers that you can get in a lot of other brands. If it were to go mega on sale at salons or on clearance, maybe then.


----------



## ivette (Nov 12, 2011)

pretty colors.  i like the pink and reds


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2011)

These are their best of the best shades??

The reds and pink are pretty but thats it. I was expecting more variety in shades. I wouldn't purchase this.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why'd they name them "Best of the Best"? Are these their best selling polishes?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why'd they name them "Best of the Best"? Are these their best selling polishes?


According to Ed Wye's website, yes it is.

Best of the Best

All of OPIâ€™s most coveted colors in one place! Finally, you can have it all.

*1 - Alpine Snow* Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Bubble Bath* Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Tickle My France-y* Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Strawberry Margarita * Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Cajun Shrimp* Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Big Apple Red *Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - I'm Not Really a Waitress * Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - You Don't Know Jacques! * Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Russian Navy * Nail Lacquer 1/8oz

*1 - Lincoln Park After Dark * Nail Lacquer 1/8oz


----------

